# TF2 fanart mugs! Proceeds going to charity!



## pickledance (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.cafepress.ca/spa_mugs

I wanna raise some cash for Doctors Without Borders (http://www.msf.ca/). I thought some fan mugs might do the trick. All money these may bring aside from basic manufacturing costs will be going to Doctors Without Borders at the end of every month! So go look up the charity and if you so feel get a mug cause it's for a good cause.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 25, 2009)

pretty cool cept the spy looks weird


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

This is pretty pimp.  I need something clandestine to put my morning cafe in.


----------

